# What happened to Eggplantman and his Zodiac comic?



## EccentricGentleman (Mar 5, 2019)

Some of you may remember the furry web comic Zodiac by John Mann, a.k.a. Eggplantman.
It was about a team of furry superheroes.

Userpage of Eggplantman -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

Eggplantm on DeviantArt

I enjoyed it immensely, especially the character Taurus and her "ugly duckling" story.
Eggplantman used to update his comic every week, then it was every other week. And then, without a single word of explanation, they just stopped coming altogether.

That was five years ago and in all that time there hasn't been a single update on either of Eggplantman's pages, he hasn't given any explanation why he has stopped and he hasn't made a single blip on those pages since.
And honestly it drives me crazy.

If he had simply gotten tired of doing it or if he decided to focus on his studies or school or quit for whatever reason I could accept that. I would be sad but I could accept it. But he hasn't said a single word about anything in five years. For all I know he suddenly died and no one thought to mention it was fans.

I am writing because I want to ask if any of you know what happened to him. If you know him please tell him I would love to see more of his comics. And Eggplantman, please know I greatly enjoy your work, your talent and determination to put in the work shows in your comics. I would love to see more Zodiac comics from you. But if that is not to be, please tell your fans why so we can have some closure.


----------



## Ash Sukea (Mar 28, 2019)

I think occupational and familial responsibilities overwhelmed him and he had to choose the career that would have a better chance of supporting his family.

I still have fond memories of  working on the script and extra characters of Quetzalcoatlus with him.


----------



## EccentricGentleman (Apr 7, 2019)

I.Hykok said:


> I think occupational and familial responsibilities overwhelmed him and he had to choose the career that would have a better chance of supporting his family.
> 
> I still have fond memories of  working on the script and extra characters of Quetzalcoatlus with him.



I thought it was something like that but why didn't he give anyone any kind of explanation?
How hard would it have been to announce he was retiring?


----------



## Ash Sukea (Apr 7, 2019)

EccentricGentleman said:


> I thought it was something like that but why didn't he give anyone any kind of explanation?
> How hard would it have been to announce he was retiring?



I suspect that, deep down, he was reluctant to admit he was.


----------



## EccentricGentleman (May 30, 2019)

Do you have any idea how we might contact him? We could ask hime to come back or at least give some closure by announceing it.


----------



## Deadlyjames (Nov 20, 2021)

Honestly he talked about going into nursing before he vanished. He might return one day but I think he not going too, been over 10 years


----------

